# Relocating to canada



## lauz182 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi my husband and I and thinking about doing a move to Canada with our 2 kids ages 1 and 4 for a year or so. My husband is a heavy duty diesel fitter. We feel like a change of scenery ajinx oils like our kids to see other parts of the world. Can anyone point me in the right direction as to what kind of visas we would need to cover us and both our kids. Also any suggestions on areas for work and great family location for us. Any help would be appreciated. We are from
Perth, Australia. Thank you


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

How old are you and your husband? If you both are under 30 with no DUI offences look into IEC Canada program.

The IEC program could have you guys a work permit in two weeks!

Your husband will find the best work in Alberta! 

7312 Heavy-Duty Equipment Mechanics - are on the skills list so you will be able to take the long route,

Also try the Come to Canada


----------



## lauz182 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi I am 25 and he is 26 so both fit under the 30 cut off. Thanks for your help I will have a look into the programs.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

lauz182 said:


> Hi I am 25 and he is 26 so both fit under the 30 cut off. Thanks for your help I will have a look into the programs.


Youre both in luck, its easy as sending off a few forms!

You can both get a two year visa, and when that expires just get anotherone giving both a maximum of 6 years (then you will be 30) to work and in that time you will have PLENTY of time to decide uf you like it and to gain perminant redancy.

Do not use an agency they will rip you off thousand, its sinple to do it yourselfand cost about 200


----------

